# iPhone Mail: Flag Multiple Messages!



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey folks,

I just noticed and I'm not sure if it was posted.. but, I thought I would post it just in case.

You can now flag multiple messages in Mail on the iPhone by clicking "edit" while in the inbox. It's probably old news.. but, cool nonetheless.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

You could always flag multiple messages through the edit feature but only for deletion. Unless you've noticed something else that I am missing... which is possible... since I'm not that bright...


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Maybe I just never saw it before? Tho, it has the option to "Move" to a new folder as well.. is that new?


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Nope both were there... got me all excited thinking I missed an option to finally mark a bunch as read


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Sorry!


----------

